# 2009 NUC prices



## paulka (Nov 14, 2006)

I am over wintering several more NUC's that I will need.

If they all make what is going to be the going price fro a 5 frame NUC?

Paul


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Why don't you wait for the spring to really see how many of your nucs make it and then make a decision on price.
I wish you luck but in nature there is no such thing like 100%, at least constantly.

I personally think that a strong, healthy overwintered nuc is the best configuration in any apiary in the spring. They build up fast and they have already been tested (not all of them will survive the winter), less prone to swarming, less varroa load than the big hives and they will produce honey.
When considering a good healthy overwintered nuc, the price is really irrelavent. 
What you get is more important than what you pay. 
You are not really paying for what you are getting but for what you expect that what you are getting becomes.

Gilman 




paulka said:


> I am over wintering several more NUC's that I will need.
> 
> If they all make what is going to be the going price fro a 5 frame NUC?
> 
> Paul


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Due to the recession and all, I'd say $10.00. (I'm not selling any, but I might be buying some)


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

NeilV said:


> Due to the recession and all, I'd say $10.00. (I'm not selling any, but I might be buying some)


I can send you a picture of a nuc for $10.00

I think that when pricing overwintered nucs, one should consider the price of the packages and add whatever they think they nucs are better, which is a lot.

Gilman


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Most the folks I know have been quoting $85.00-90.00 w/no frame exchange for nucs, either put in your own equipment or in a cardboard nuc box. I am seeing prices on packages around $120.00, but then I have also seen prices for single story hives in the $100.00 - 120.00 range, so I personally think those package prices are too high. I think a lot of folks set their prices based on continued high fuel and feed costs, fuel costs have eased but feed is still up there pretty good. If it comes down, you could probably count on these prices to fall some as well. If however, as some speculate, we are starting a deflationary period, then they could tumble quite a lot by spring.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

NeilV said:


> Due to the recession and all, I'd say $10.00. (I'm not selling any, but I might be buying some)


Id sure like to know where to get nucs for $10?


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

I wish you all live closer to me tony


----------



## jwest04429 (Dec 24, 2008)

JordanM said:


> Id sure like to know where to get nucs for $10?


Me 2 !~


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"I am seeing prices on packages around $120.00"

Only for Aussie packages. US packages are cheaper. I have yet to understand why anyone would pay that much for a package.:no:


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

peggjam said:


> "I am seeing prices on packages around $120.00"
> 
> Only for Aussie packages. US packages are cheaper. I have yet to understand why anyone would pay that much for a package.:no:


For 3 lb packages: B Weaver's 2009 price for Texas pkg bees are $120.00, R Weaver's are at $90.00. Rossman's are considerably less starting at $62.00 and go down to $53.00 with quantities of 100+. Olivarez are priced similarly to Rossman's. Kelley's are at $73.00 - 75.00. 

It seems that there is quite a range now that some other folks are posting their 2009 prices.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Gene Weitzel said:


> For 3 lb packages: B Weaver's 2009 price for Texas pkg bees are $120.00, R Weaver's are at $90.00. Rossman's are considerably less starting at $62.00 and go down to $53.00 with quantities of 100+. Olivarez are priced similarly to Rossman's. Kelley's are at $73.00 - 75.00.
> 
> It seems that there is quite a range now that some other folks are posting their 2009 prices.


We have a Local Guy that sold 5 Frame Nucs last year for $125.00. May be the same this year too, don't know for sure. If you had the bees, and wanted to make splits, you could buy the Queens, seems like this makes better since to me, than paying $85.00 to $125.00 for Nucs. Everybody has a price.

Last year I got 4 frame Nucs for $75.00 / with frame exchange.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

paulka said:


> I am over wintering several more NUC's that I will need.
> 
> If they all make what is going to be the going price fro a 5 frame NUC?
> 
> Paul



The original post is for overwintered nucs, not 5 frames of bees and a matted queen. 
There is a big difference that should be reflected on price.

Gilman


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Texas Bee said:


> We have a Local Guy that sold 5 Frame Nucs last year for $125.00. May be the same this year too, don't know for sure. If you had the bees, and wanted to make splits, you could buy the Queens, seems like this makes better since to me, than paying $85.00 to $125.00 for Nucs. Everybody has a price.
> 
> Last year I got 4 frame Nucs for $75.00 / with frame exchange.


A lot also depends on the quantity you purchase, I bought 20+ five frame nucs last spring and averaged about $50.00 each. I went into the winter with about 100 hives so this spring I should be in a good position to buy/raise queens and make up my own nucs. I may even consider selling a few depending on my winter losses.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

...$50.00 sounds real good. I like Cordovan's...


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

*nucs*

The going rate is about $75 with no frame exchange.100 nucs or more of course.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

high rate of speed said:


> The going rate


HHmmmm


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Gotta love it.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Gene Weitzel said:


> A lot also depends on the quantity you purchase, I bought 20+ five frame nucs last spring and averaged about $50.00 each. I went into the winter with about 100 hives so this spring I should be in a good position to buy/raise queens and make up my own nucs. I may even consider selling a few depending on my winter losses.



What are you getting for $50 is not overwintered nucs, someone is splitting bees after almond pollination and putting a matted queen in the mix and selling it for a nuc. 
You are getting what you are paying, $50 worth of bees, good luck, you are probably getting more that what you know you are getting, good deal.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

bleta12 said:


> What are you getting for $50 is not overwintered nucs, someone is splitting bees after almond pollination and putting a matted queen in the mix and selling it for a nuc.
> You are getting what you are paying, $50 worth of bees, good luck, you are probably getting more that what you know you are getting, good deal.


Hardly, none of the folks I am buying bees from go into the Almonds. These are nucs that are made up from strong overwintered hives. In the south, things get going much earlier so the nucs get an early start. I pick them up in April after the queen has been laying for about a month. They are ready to go into a single deep at that time. Almost all of the nucs I bought last year made a couple of supers by the middle of July.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

mr weitzel writes:
or 3 lb packages: B Weaver's 2009 price for Texas pkg bees are $120.00, R Weaver's are at $90.00. Rossman's are considerably less starting at $62.00 and go down to $53.00 with quantities of 100+. Olivarez are priced similarly to Rossman's. Kelley's are at $73.00 - 75.00. 

tecumseh:
the price of almond pollination plus increased death loss and expenses are driving much of these price increases. when folks (who have been in the business a long time) know they can make x buck in the almonds, or bees are needed to make up their own winter losses then this quickly gets translated into a dollar figure for packages.

there is a wide range in package prices. I would suggest that for most folks they will get what they pay for.

ps... problably not the best place for this comment (hopefully barry will not throw me under the bus)... but I will have a limited number of nucs pretty much at the same price I sold them for last year. various size of nucs, various queen choices. all prices and terms negotiable.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

tecumseh...
I will be looking for some of those big fat Bright Yellow Bees in the spring..


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Tecumseh,

Me too......and a few queen cells.

Tom


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

tecumseh said:


> (hopefully barry will not throw me under the bus)...


Nah your probably fine. Change your name to Tecumseh Jarrett. Then try to post it.


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

I just ordered my first NUC. Dropping off a deep minus 4 frames. By the time the new queen is mated and her laying pattern is checked, I should just about have the deep drawn out. I pick it up the first week in April. Paid $75.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

If anybody wants any 2009 Nucs from me this year it will cost you $500.00 each. Maybe prices will be lower in 2010, but for now I need to re-gain value on my retirement account. 

I think prices will rise on later nucs once winter is over and everybody can survey their winter losses. If you can buy now for 75.00 each, do so.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*09 nucs*

I'll probably be buying a couple hundred 5 framers for $150 ea, but before almonds. I can recoup $140 in pollination within 10 days of pickup. Expensive yet cheap.


----------



## beekinjax (Jan 7, 2009)

I have ordered two four frame nucs here in Florida at $90.00 each was quoted $160.00 for a ten frame hive through Dadant in High Springs

Hope it helps


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Tom G. Laury said:


> I'll probably be buying a couple hundred 5 framers for $150 ea, but before almonds. I can recoup $140 in pollination within 10 days of pickup. Expensive yet cheap.


I have seen alot of hives advertised in ABJ for about that much...buy those and split them..


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Split them*

Not before almonds


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Not before almonds


"100 strong eight frame doubles, '08 queens, Before almonds $165. Also 100 after almonds $55. Call Sam (530)347-1987. Cottonwood CA"

"Singles for sale in CA before Almonds..Please call (303)260-0641."

"200 colonies for sale in central Texas(good equipment). Asking $125 each, will sell all or part (979)884-2413"

That's just the ones I felt like typing in, so I guess they are available before almonds, just have to look alittle bit, and all were listed in ABJ volume 149 NO. 1...:applause:. Beats the crap out of paying $150 for nucs:doh:.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

JordanM said:


> Id sure like to know where to get nucs for $10?


I can sell you empty ones for that.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Prices*

Well hey, Pegg I'll call 1 or 2 here in state and check em out! Thanks! These nucs though are from an excellent breeder, overwintered and brooding up on the coast. I know the guys quality.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Tom

Yur welcome...


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bee prices*

None of those ads or any of the others in the ABJ are actually available


----------



## heartbeat (Nov 18, 2004)

a guy in tyler tx is making spilts (my box, top, bottom, and 5 frames) + 5 frames from his hives, new bred queen made around march 5. he holds, treats feeds til around 1 week of april and returns them usually with 6-8 full frames for 65.00 (last several years have been 45.00) these q's are daughters of insiminated queens either mh or russian... however, he already has his quota filled.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> None of those ads or any of the others in the ABJ are actually available


Tom,

Many of those adds have been running since Oct 08. You would think that if they got filled they would remove them. :scratch: There were also similar ones in the latest bee culture mag also (Feb). Hey wait a minute...weren't you selling 200 or so hives back in the fall?? :doh: Throw them on the truck with my hives returning after almonds and I'll give you 60 bucks per. And don't be sending any weird insects back with um...we want to keep Colorado pure.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

bleta12 said:


> The original post is for overwintered nucs, not 5 frames of bees and a matted queen.
> There is a big difference that should be reflected on price.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bleta12 said:


> bleta12 said:
> 
> 
> > The original post is for overwintered nucs, not 5 frames of bees and a matted queen.
> ...


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

What is an established young queen?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

bleta12 said:


> ....not 5 frames of bees and a matted queen..... What is an established young queen?


You seem to be implying that nucs with spring queens do NOT have established queens. While there may be some who just throw the bees and queen together I think this is a rare thing. It is a much more common practice when building nucs to leave the new queen in the nuc for a long enough time so that she is laying well. We typically figure 3 weeks is about the minimum time, 4 weeks is common. The nuc producer can inspect the queen, and assess her quality, ie, see that she is well accepted, well established.
Sheri


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

paulka said:


> If they all make what is going to be the going price fro a 5 frame NUC?Paul


We are paying $120 for a five frame nuc. We can get $30 back if we return the box. I don't believe they are wintered nucs.

Fred


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> You seem to be implying that nucs with spring queens do NOT have established queens. While there may be some who just throw the bees and queen together I think this is a rare thing. It is a much more common practice when building nucs to leave the new queen in the nuc for a long enough time so that she is laying well. We typically figure 3 weeks is about the minimum time, 4 weeks is common. The nuc producer can inspect the queen, and assess her quality, ie, see that she is well accepted, well established.
> Sheri



I have no problem with a good nuc made in spring with a young matted queen laying for 3 weeks or so. The queen have been accepted and there is no risk of queen rejection.
On the other hand I have heard of really some bad nuc stories, nucs sold with the queen still caged. Those are the cases I am referring to and I hope you will agree with me. 
The original thread was a question about pricing the overwintered nucs and most of the postings on this thread forgot the "overwintering" part and ignored any difference and advantage that an overwintered nuc has over a nuc made in spring.
Based on my experience there is a difference between a good overwintered nuc and a good spring nuc. That difference is the queen, even if they come from the same source.
The overwintered nucs here in North East have a queen bread in the summer months, which makes for much better matting conditions, the queen si confined in time and space in a 5 frame nuc box so there is no risk of "burning out" of the queen, if they are able to collect enough food and survive a winter, common sense is that they are worth something more than a nuc headed by a queen never tested. Not all the overwintered nucs survive so right there we have a selection, we have a reduced risk for future performance.
Another very important reason of the overwintered nuc advantage is the maturity of the queen closely related with performance.
Brother Adams believed that a queen bread in the summer reaches its full maturity and potential the next spring. That is the reason that those overwintered nucs that survive the winter become the best hives on the apiary, less swarming, less varroa problem and enter the second winter stronger than the otherwise the big hives. 
The queen on spring nucs may be laying nicely but still she is not fully matured. It takes months for a queen to fully mature. I am not even talking about the effects of queen banking on the shrinking of ovaries, reducing the pheromone levels.

Gilman


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bleta12 said:


> What is an established young queen?


Like Sheri said, one that has been laying long enough to evaluate the quality of her brood production.


----------

